# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  FM Transmitter σε κινητό Nokia!!!!!

## billos1989

Προχτες αγορασε ενας φιλος μου ενα νοκια Ν(κατι δν θυμαμαι)το οποιο εχει πομπο fm ενσωματωμενο...σας πληροφορω οτι εμεινα εκπληκτος απο την εμβελεια του...εκπεμπει σε ολη την μπαντα και επιανε πεντακαθαρα σ'ολο το σπιτι.....δηλαδη συγνωμη αυτο δν ειναι παρανομο????ή μηπως στην παρανομια τιθεται θεμα εμβελειας???και μη μου πειτε ''ναι'' γιατι στο δικαστηριο μου το ειχα θεσει σαν ερωτημα και η απαντηση ηταν απαγορευεται η εκπομπη οση και αν ειναι η εμβελεια...και οι πειραματισμοι απαγορευονται....ηταν κατηγορηματικοι οι δικαστες!!!!!σας ακουω κυριοι νομιμοφρονες εδω μεσα!!!!με συγχωρειται για το ειρωνικο μου υφος αλλα νευριαζω με ορισμενα θεματα περι νομιμοτητας!!Καλημερα σας!!!

----------


## GREG

walkie talkie ενοεις....????

----------


## electrifier

Πέραν του ότι τα έχεις βάλει με κάποιους (?) το πρόβλημά σου δεν το κατάλαβα.

Ο δικαστής σου είπε πως είναι παράνομο να έχεις τον πομπό ή να εκπέμπεις? Προφανώς αν έχεις εσύ όσους και ότι πομπούς θέλεις, αν δεν εκπέμπεις κανένας δε σε κυνηγάει.

----------


## xazopartalos

> walkie talkie ενοεις....????



Οχι οχι ενοει ενα καινουργιο μοντελο της NOKIA που εχει μικροπομπο ενσωματωμενο μεσα του και κανει κανονικη εκπομπη σε ολη τη μπαντα τον fm για να μπωρει να γινει αναπαραγωγη της μουσικης μεσω του τηλεφωνου απο ενα απλο ραδιοφωνο.

Τωρα το ποσο ειναι νομιμο και το ποσο παρανομο η εταιρια αυτη το ξερη καλητερα η μαλον εχει λαδοση καλητερα ή κατι τετοιο........

----------


## SV1EDG

Βασίλη,το συγκεκριμένο κινητό το έχω υπόψιν μου γιατί το έχει συνάδελφος.Σε δοκιμές που του έκανα η μέγιστη απόσταση που δούλεψε ήταν τα 50 cm.Πρακτικά δηλαδή μόνο για εκπομπή FM δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί.Το πως έχει πάρει έγκριση και κυκλοφορεί δεν το ξέρω.Ισως κάποιο αρμόδιο υπουργείο να μπορεί να απαντήσει.Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως  το μένος που δείχνεις στο post σου.Γιατί τα βάζεις με τους "νομιμόφρονες"?Γιατί θα πρέπει αυτοί και μόνο αυτοί να σου απαντήσουν?Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η άποψη των "άλλων"?Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν τέτοιοι διαχωρισμοί,νόμιμοι και παράνομοι μέσα εδώ.Οπως έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ είμαστε για να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον.Το ότι ο καθένας έχει μια άποψη που μπορεί να διαφέρει με κάποιου άλλου δεν είναι λόγος για χαρακτηρισμούς.Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## lastid

Έχω μία απορία, καθότι άσχετος με το άθλημα:
Ποιο είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα? Ότι είναι άδικο να μπορείς να εκπέμπεις σαν ιδιώτης με τον πομπό της Nokia αλλά να σε κυνηγάνε αν φτιάξεις τον δικό σου πομπό? Ή αν έχει πάρει άδεια η Nokia για κατασκευή και διάθεση πομπών στα κινητά της? Ρωτάω χωρίς να κρίνω ή να ειρωνεύομαι, μόνο για να ενημερωθώ.
Φαντάζομαι πάντως ότι είναι κάτι σαν το δίπλωμα και την άδεια στο αυτοκίνητο. Δεν απαγορεύεται γενικά η οδήγηση, απλά πρέπει ο οδηγός να έχει δίπλωμα και το αυτοκίνητο άδεια.

----------


## aeonios

Νομίζω πως μιλάμε για το Νόκια Ν85. Αλλο η άδεια που έχει η συσκευή αυτή για πώληση στην Ελλάδα και άλλο η χρήση της για να εκπέμπεις στα fm σαν δυνατότητα που σου δίνει. Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά.

Σημασία δεν έχει τι λέω εγώ ή ο άλλος αλλά τι λέει ο νόμος και το λέει λιανά :
"Αν εκπέμπεις είσαι παράνομος εκτός αν εχεις άδεια για να το κάνεις. Τέλος" 
Αν δεν μου άρεσε αυτό θα έπιανα το βουλευτή του νομού μου και θα του έλεγα να αλλάξει το νόμο. Δεν θα το έκανε; Θα πήγαινα στο άλλο κόμμα και θα έκανα το ίδιο. Δεν θα μου έφταιγαν όμως οι άλλοι που κάνουν νόμιμα το χόμπυ τους. 


Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος για ειρωνίες και δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η προσπάθεια σπίλωσης κάποιων χρηστών του φόρουμ ! 

Δηλαδή επειδή κάποιοι λίγοι ή πολλοί στην Ελλάδα σέβονται στο πλαίσιο της κουβέντας τους νόμους του κράτους μας φταίνε αυτοί που εμείς παρανομούμε και μας καταδίκασαν γιαυτό ;;;


Ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνεις Βασίλη και να μην παίρνεις στραβά τα όσα λέω γιατί τα λέω εντελώς φιλικά και με διάθεση να σε βοηθήσω να καταλάβεις ποιοι φταίνε για ότι πιθανόν να σου συνέβη...

Πάντα φιλικά!

----------


## weather1967

> Οχι οχι ενοει ενα καινουργιο μοντελο της NOKIA που εχει μικροπομπο ενσωματωμενο μεσα του και κανει κανονικη εκπομπη σε ολη τη μπαντα τον fm για να μπωρει να γινει αναπαραγωγη της μουσικης μεσω του τηλεφωνου απο ενα απλο ραδιοφωνο.
> 
> Τωρα το ποσο ειναι νομιμο και το ποσο παρανομο η εταιρια αυτη το ξερη καλητερα η μαλον εχει λαδοση καλητερα ή κατι τετοιο........



Βρε παιδια και εγώ δεν εχω καταλαβει το παρακάτω που λεει στο site
Δηλαδη που αποσκοπη ο πομπος FM ? 
Αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο Χρήστος η το site ,τι χρειαζεται ο πομπος στο κινιτο ? ακουμε μουσικη απο το απλο ραδιοφωνο ,πρεπει να συντονισουμε το κινιτο σε μια συχνοτητα FM για να ακουμε τα τραγουδια του tuner του κινιτου, απο τον ενισχυτη του ραδιοφωνου ? Τι κουφά ειναι αυτά ?  :Lol: ,ακουμε μουσικη κατευθειαν απο το ραδιο του αυτοκινητου ,η του σπιτιου.!! :Blink: 
Αν δεν καταλαβα ,μαλλον καπου κολλησα  :Smile:  

<<Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει και η προσθήκη του FM transmitter που εκτός από λήψη ραδιοφωνικού σήματος με RDS μπορεί να μετατρέψει το κινητό σε ένα μικρο ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό τσέπης με εμβέλεια 2-3 μέτρων. Συντονίζεται το N85 και το ράδιο του αυτοκινήτου στην ίδια συχνότητα και απολαμβάνετε μουσικές παντού και πάντα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο σπίτι, στο camping κλπ.>>

Ανδρεα εγω παλια γνωριζα οτι απαγορευεται και η κατοχη και η λειτουργια ραδιοφωνικου πομπου χωρις αδεια .
Δεν γνωριζω σημερα αν εχει αλλαξει ο νομος και επιτρεπετε η κατοχη .

----------


## jim.ni

Πολλά λόγια για το *τίποτα* θα πω εγώ! Ελευθερία θα πει να κάνεις ότι
γουστάρεις χωρίς να παραβιάζεις την ελευθεριά του άλλου.
Ο μόνος λόγος που υπάρχει αυτός ο "πομπός" είναι για "ασύρματη σύνδεση"
του καταλόγου mp3 του κινητού με το hi-fi του σπιτιού η του αυτοκινήτου. 
Και φυσικά με εμβέλεια ένα μέτρο δεν μπορείς να ενοχλήσεις ούτε το ραδιόφωνο του γείτονα. Ποιο εύκολο είναι να σου κάνει μήνυση ο γείτονας
γιατί εκπέμπει το κινητό σου την ώρα που μιλάς και του καις τα λίγα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα που του έχουν μείνει πάρα για το FM του μισού μέτρου!! :Tongue2: 
Τι *δεν* καταλαβαίνετε??

http://www.ptm-sat.gr/product_info.php?products_id=71
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/u...p_04dec13.mspx
http://www.arkon.com/fmtransmitter.php
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sony-DCC-FMT3-Car-Stereo-Transmitter/dp/B000BDIREM"]Amazon.com: Sony DCC-FMT3 Car FM Stereo Transmitter: Electronics[/ame]
κτλ
υγ:οι νόμοι θα είναι πάντα πίσω απ την τεχνολογία

----------


## lunatic

μια χρησιμοτητα που θα μπορουσε να εχει ο πομπός είναι να ακους τα mp3 που εχεις στο κινητό, μέσω του ραδιοφώνου, αν δεν μπορείς να το συνδέσεις αλλιώς (καλώδιο, bluetooth κλπ). Αλλη χρησιμότητα δε βλέπω...

[edit: με προλάβανε...]

----------


## nveli

οι μικροπομποί FM για χρήση στο αυτοκίνητο σε mp3 players κυκλοφορούν χρόνια στην αγορά και δεν είναι παράνομοι, επιτέλους τους ανακάλυψε και ο billos1989 τώρα που μπήκαν και σε κινητά.

----------


## lynx

> εκπεμπει σε ολη την μπαντα και επιανε πεντακαθαρα σ'ολο το σπιτι.....δηλαδη συγνωμη αυτο δν ειναι παρανομο????
> 
> ...
> 
> το ειχα θεσει σαν ερωτημα και η απαντηση *ηταν απαγορευεται η εκπομπη οση και αν ειναι η εμβελεια...και οι πειραματισμοι απαγορευονται*....ηταν κατηγορηματικοι οι δικαστες!!!!!σας ακουω κυριοι νομιμοφρονες εδω μεσα!!!!με συγχωρειται για το ειρωνικο μου υφος αλλα νευριαζω με ορισμενα θεματα περι νομιμοτητας!!Καλημερα σας!!!



Αν σου ειπαν οι δικαστες οτι ειναι παρανομο...τοτε ειναι παρανομο... λογικα δεν υπαρχει πιο εγκυρη αποψη..  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

επειδη ο πομπος FM ειναι απλος ενα feature του κινητου, οπως ειναι το bluetooth οπως και το ραδιοφωνο.. πιθανον να μην εχει ασχοληθει καποια υπηρεσια με μια τετοια λεπτομερια και ισως αργοτερα αν γινει ιδαιτερα γνωστο το θεμα υπαρξης πομπου να τεθει θεμα και να ασχοληθουν.

τελος δεν πολυ καταλαβαινω τα περιεργα σχολια ορισμενων για τον billos1989, εφοσον ρητα του ειπαν οι δικαστες οτι του ειπαν...λογικο δεν ειναι να ρωταει τωρα τους νομιμοφρονες?  :Unsure:  :Rolleyes: 

Αν θελεις με PM ή και εδω πεσμου τι εγινε με το δικαστηριο σου..

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Η κατοχη πομπων δεν ειναι παρανομη ! ! ! !
(βλεπε δικαιωση "βασιλη" το παλια το χρονια)

*Παρανομη ειναι η εκπομπη.* (δυστυχως)

βεβαια, αν σου ελθουν απο καταγγελια, και σου βρουν πομπους και κεραιες, πρεπει εσυ να δικαιολογισεις γιατι τους εχεις, και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να την φας.

----------


## billos1989

Aρχικα να πω οτι ειναι δεκτες οι ειρωνιες και τα πικροχολα σχολια προς εμενα διοτι με αναλογο υφος ξεκινησα και εγω την κουβεντα...ειμαι μελος σε αυτο το site μια 5αετια...το τι εχω ακουσει για το οτι ειχα παρανομο σταθμο δεν λεγεται...δεν με ενδιαφερει φιλε μου nveli αν κυκλοφορουν χρονια...το ξερω πολυ καλα και δεν περιμενα απο σενα να το μαθω απλα αλλο να κυκλοφορουν αποκλειστικα μικροπομποι και αλλο να ειναι και ενσωματωμενοι σε μια συσκευη κινητου....το αν η εμβελεια του ειναι 50cm η 5χλμ ποσος με ενδιαφερει...την απαντηση που πηρα απο τους εκπρωσοπους του νομου οι οποιοι με δικασαν σας την *εδωσα*!!!!!!δεν τα εχω με τη νοκια....τα εχω με το κρατος και με ορισμενους εδω μεσα που θελουν να τηρουν το γραμμα του νομου χωρις στην ουσια να ξερουν και οι ιδιοι τι *σκατα λεει αυτος ο νομος..δηλαδη εγω με ενα νοκια ν85 ειμαι πειρατης????????*σιγουρα ειμαι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lynx

> Aρχικα να πω οτι ειναι δεκτες οι ειρωνιες και τα πικροχολα σχολια προς εμενα διοτι με αναλογο υφος ξεκινησα και εγω την κουβεντα...



ρεσι βασιλη τι λες?! μου φενεται τα ζητας να τα ακους...  :Cool: 

τι μεμπτο θεωρεις οτι ειπες στο προτο σου ποστ?

διαβασες τι εξηγηση δινω εγω στο ερωτημα σου?

----------


## jimk

billos1989 σε επιασαν με παρανομο σταθμο μπορεις να μας πεις λεπτομερεις ?ποσο προστημο εφαγες?

----------


## weather1967

> Η κατοχη πομπων δεν ειναι παρανομη ! ! ! !
> (βλεπε δικαιωση "βασιλη" το παλια το χρονια)
> 
> *Παρανομη ειναι η εκπομπη.* (δυστυχως)
> 
> βεβαια, αν σου ελθουν απο καταγγελια, και σου βρουν πομπους και κεραιες, πρεπει εσυ να δικαιολογισεις γιατι τους εχεις, και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να την φας.



Βρέ Γιώργο αν η κατοχη δεν ειναι παρανομη ,τοτε γιατι να την φάς ? .Αλλά τι δικαιολογια θα πει καποιος ? τους φτιαχνω ετσι και τους εχω για να τους βλεπω ? Αν δεν βγαινεις στην μπαντα δεν θα σε ενοχληση καποιο ραδιογωνιομετρο ,αλλα αν πει καποιος πηγαινετε στο σπιτι του ταδε και θα βρειτε πομπους και κεραιες και πανε και τα βρουνε δεν θα την φαει ο κατοχος ?
Εστω και αν πει οτι τους φτιαχνω ετσι για το κεφι μου για να τους βλεπω δεν εκπεμπω.

Οσο για το αλλο με το κινητο ,καταλαβα παιδια την χρησιμοτητα του ειναι για τα ΜP3 .Εκει αν δεν κανω λαθος ο πομπος παιζει με 1-5 mW για 1-3 μετρα ,νομιζω παντα νομιζω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ,οτι αν ειναι μια ισχυ τοσο χαμηλη για 1-3 μετρα να μην υπαρχει νομικο προβλημα.Αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος υποθεση κανω.
Υποθετω η εταιρια με πληθωρα εξαγωγών οτι το εχει ψαξει νομικα το θεμα ,και εχει παρει το οκ.Για μια τοσο μικρη ισχυ και εμβελεια.

----------


## KOKAR

> Πολλά λόγια για το *τίποτα* θα πω εγώ! Ελευθερία θα πει να κάνεις ότι
> γουστάρεις χωρίς να παραβιάζεις την ελευθεριά του άλλου.
> *Ο μόνος λόγος που υπάρχει αυτός ο "πομπός" είναι για "ασύρματη σύνδεση"
> του καταλόγου mp3 του κινητού με* το hi-fi του σπιτιού η *του αυτοκινήτου.* 
> Και φυσικά με εμβέλεια ένα μέτρο δεν μπορείς να ενοχλήσεις ούτε το ραδιόφωνο του γείτονα. Ποιο εύκολο είναι να σου κάνει μήνυση ο γείτονας
> γιατί εκπέμπει το κινητό σου την ώρα που μιλάς και του καις τα λίγα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα που του έχουν μείνει πάρα για το FM του μισού μέτρου!!
> Τι *δεν* καταλαβαίνετε??
> 
> http://www.ptm-sat.gr/product_info.php?products_id=71
> ...



Ακριβώς αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του μικρο πομπού.......
αντί να έχεις 2 ψιψιψινια έχεις μονο ένα !!!

----------


## xifis

ο νομος δε μπορει να προβλεπει το καθε τι.στη προκειμενη περιπτωση τα 1-2 μετρα που εκπεμπει το τηλεφωνο δεν μπορει να θεωρηθει πειρατεια!να εβγαζε 1KW το τηλεφωνο -λεμε τωρα- να το κουβεντιασουμε.αλλα ο αλλος λεει οτι μεχρι 50 cm πιανει!ελεος δηλαδη,την παλευετε?σορρυ για το υφος μου αλλα την τριχα την καναμε τριχια...

----------


## billos1989

ωραια...θελεις να ανοιξω το κινητο να βρω τον μικροπομπο που εχει(δν σου λεω οτι μπορω εγω αλλα σιγουρα γινεται) και συνδεοντας μια σειρα κατευθυνομενων διπολων πανω του να σου δωσω αρκετα μετρα εμβελειας?>??????αλλα πειρατης δεν θα ειμαι ε????μας δουλευετε βραδυατικα?????και στο κατω κατω αφου ο νομος δεν προβλεπει το κεθετι τοτε ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρος οταν λεει απαγορευεται οπουδηποτε ειδους εκπομπη στο ραδιοφασμα ανεξαρτητου ισχυος!!η μηπως οχι????ας μας που εκεινοι που ξερουν να μαθουμε και εμεις τι στο δι@ολο παιζεται μ'αυτον τον νομο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## weather1967

> ωραια...θελεις να ανοιξω το κινητο να βρω τον μικροπομπο που εχει(δν σου λεω οτι μπορω εγω αλλα σιγουρα γινεται) και συνδεοντας μια σειρα κατευθυνομενων διπολων πανω του να σου δωσω αρκετα μετρα εμβελειας?>??????αλλα πειρατης δεν θα ειμαι ε????μας δουλευετε βραδυατικα?????



Βασίλη στην προκειμενη περιπτωση (Νοκια) δεν εχει κατευθυνομενα διπολα,αρα η εμβελεια του ειναι 1-3 μετρα,αν το παρουμε ετσι κανουμε και τα ασυρματα τηλεφωνα DECT να εχουν τριπλασια εμβελεια,και γενικα οτιδηποτε εκπεμπει :Wink: .
Αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι τοσα λιγα τα mw,που και κατευθυνομενα διπολα να βαλεις ,θα εχει χαθει το σημα στον δρομο (καθοδο) πριν φτασει στα διπολα :Smile: .

----------


## billos1989

σε πληροφορω οτι με 80mw μεσα στα fm και μια yagi με εξι κατευθηντηρες πηγα σχεδον 800μετρα..και μπορω να στο ξανακανω και να στο δειξω σε βιντεο...αλλα στο κατω κατω απαγορευεται και η κατοχη.....φιλο μου τον πηγαν αυτοφορο επειδη ειχε στο πορτ μπακαζ του 2 πλακετες λινεαρ...ο ανθρωπος απλα επισκευαζε...τι λεμε τωρα μωρε...καποιοι εχουν ξεχασει την χωρα στην οποια ζουμε...

----------


## sigmacom

Μην χτυπιέστε... Απαξ και έχει 50nW EiRP, είναι νόμιμο. 

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...geDevices.html
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...RD_list_nw.pdf

----------


## TSAKALI

Απο μια σταθμη σηματος και κατω,πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι παρανομο.
οπως και οι τηλεχειρισμοι στους 434mhz, οι πομποδεκτες LPD και PMR,
τα ασυρματα δικτυα...κ.α.
Τωρα οσον αφορα την νομιμοτητα και τις επισυμανσεις εδω μεσα , στο τι ειναι νομιμο και τι οχι , και μενα δεν μαρεσει, γιατι δεν ειμαι νομικος και δεν με ενδιαφερει αν μια κατασκευη ειναι νομιμη η παρανομη, ισα ισα πιστευω οτι θα ειχαν περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον κατασκευες που δεν ειναι τοσο διαδεδομενες , λογω της παρανομης χρησης τους...
ΑΛΛΑ   επειδη με την εγγραφη μου εδω δεχθηκα τους ορους .. και επειδη εδω ειμαι φιλοξενουμενος ,και επειδη τα παιδια εδω ειναι ενταξει και δεν θελω να τα φερω σε δυσκολη θεση.. ειμαι και εγω επιφυλακτικος .

υ.γ. φιλε Δημητρη weather, ενα τετοιο mp3 fm transmitter , το συνδεσα με ομοαξωνικο rg174 , σε εναν ενισχυτη 6βαττ (2sc1971) και ξεσκιζει..
ειναι παρανομο που ακουνε και τα γυρω αυτοκινητα οτι ακουω εγω..??

κατι ασχετο.. ψαχνω mp3 fm transmitter αλλα με περιοχη συχνοτητων
76-108 mhz  η 76-87mhz.. πηρε κανενος το ματι τιποτα??

----------


## KOKAR

> σε πληροφορω οτι με 80mw μεσα στα fm και μια yagi με εξι κατευθηντηρες πηγα σχεδον 800μετρα..και μπορω να στο ξανακανω και να στο δειξω σε βιντεο...αλλα στο κατω κατω απαγορευεται και η κατοχη.....*φιλο μου τον πηγαν αυτοφορο επειδη ειχε στο πορτ μπακαζ του 2 πλακετες λινεαρ...*ο ανθρωπος απλα επισκευαζε...τι λεμε τωρα μωρε...καποιοι εχουν ξεχασει την χωρα στην οποια ζουμε...



δηλαδή στο μπλόκο που κάνανε είχανε μαζί τους και τον ειδικό που 
αναγνώρισε τι είναι οι πλακέτες (γιατί οι αστυνομικοί δεν κατέχουν πραααμα)  
η μήπως οι πλακέτες τους φάνηκαν  εκρηκτικοί μηχανισμοί και τον πήραν για εξακρίβωση ???

υ.γ1
μάλλον για το δεύτερο το κόβω...

υ.γ2
να είσαι σίγουρος οτι η εμβέλεια του 1 ΜΕΤΡΟΥ επιτρέπετε και το λέω αυτό
γιατί μια εταιρεία σαν την Νοκια δεν θα διακινδύνευε το όνομα της στην
αγορά με πιθανες μηνησεις απο τους αγοραστες.....και θα το εγραφε στις
οδηγίες χρίσης ( αλήθεια το γράφει ?)
π.χ στα WiFi αναφέρετε ξεκάθαρα στο manual οτι σε μερικές
χώρες η χρήση της συχνότητας 2,4GHz μπορεί να είναι παράνομη

υ.γ3
μην ψάχνουμε να βρούμε φαντάσματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν !

----------


## electrifier

billos1989, όπως ομολογούν πολλοί από τους ίδιους τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, το "άθλημα" είναι για τους γενναίους. Το λοιπόν δε σου αρέσουν οι νόμοι και δεν αντέχεις τις συνέπειες? Άλλαξε hobby.

Υ.Γ. Το κινητό λες να έχει κολλημένη καμιά yagi με εξι κατευθυντήρες? Έχεις μπερδέψει την κουβαρίστρα με την κουδουνίστρα, βραδιάτικα.

----------


## billos1989

οκ το θεμα κακως ανοιξε και κλεινει εδω....μην επεκταθουμε δεν εχει νοημα....ας απαντησει καποιος στον φιλο τσακαλι για την απορια του...δεν απανταω εγω γιατι θα πω και αλλα και δεν θα τελειωσουμε ποτε!!!καλο βραδυ σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> *ωραια...θελεις να ανοιξω το κινητο να βρω τον μικροπομπο που εχει(δν σου λεω οτι μπορω εγω αλλα σιγουρα γινεται) και συνδεοντας μια σειρα κατευθυνομενων διπολων πανω του να σου δωσω αρκετα μετρα εμβελειας?*>??????αλλα πειρατης δεν θα ειμαι ε????μας δουλευετε βραδυατικα?????και στο κατω κατω αφου ο νομος δεν προβλεπει το κεθετι τοτε ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρος οταν λεει απαγορευεται οπουδηποτε ειδους εκπομπη στο ραδιοφασμα ανεξαρτητου ισχυος!!η μηπως οχι????ας μας που εκεινοι που ξερουν να μαθουμε και εμεις τι στο δι@ολο παιζεται μ'αυτον τον νομο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## billos1989

νομιζω φιλε κοκαρ οτι ειπα οτι επιθυμω να κλεισει το θεμα...ωστοσο το αστειο δεν βλεπω που ειναι...αλλα δεν δινω συνεχεια...

----------


## KOKAR

και πολύ σοφά πραττεις !!!!!

----------


## electrifier

Ξεχάσαμε βέβαια να αναφέρουμε πως *η λειτουργία FM transmitter ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ σε όλες τις χώρες κυκλοφορίας της συσκευής* (πχ όχι στην Ελλάδα). Έτσι αναφέρει στο manual τουλάχιστον.

Υ.Γ. Γελάμε τώρα ή αργότερα?

----------


## sigmacom

*ΞΑΝΑ: (για όσους δεν το είδαν)* 




> Μην χτυπιέστε... Απαξ και έχει 50nW EiRP, είναι νόμιμο. 
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...geDevices.html
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...RD_list_nw.pdf

----------


## jeik

[QUOTE=electrifier;322871]Ξεχάσαμε βέβαια να αναφέρουμε πως *η λειτουργία FM transmitter ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ σε όλες τις χώρες κυκλοφορίας της συσκευής* (πχ όχι στην Ελλάδα).

Συμφωνω.
Αν  αγοραστηκε  απο  Ελλαδα , μαλλον  ο  εισαγωγεας  δεν  προσεξε  αυτη  τη  λεπτομερεια.

----------


## weather1967

[QUOTE=TSAKALI;322860]

υ.γ. φιλε Δημητρη weather, ενα τετοιο mp3 fm transmitter , το συνδεσα με ομοαξωνικο rg174 , σε εναν ενισχυτη 6βαττ (2sc1971) και ξεσκιζει..
ειναι παρανομο που ακουνε και τα γυρω αυτοκινητα οτι ακουω εγω..??

QUOTE]

Φίλε Σάββα καλό αυτό  :Biggrin: , mp3 mobile broadband .
Nα χουμε να λεμε, οπως πολυ σωστα λεει και ο Κώστας (Kokar).

----------


## jeik

> Μην χτυπιέστε... Απαξ και έχει 50nW EiRP, είναι νόμιμο. 
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...geDevices.html
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...RD_list_nw.pdf



Συμφωνω.......

----------


## weather1967

> Ξεχάσαμε βέβαια να αναφέρουμε πως *η λειτουργία FM transmitter ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ σε όλες τις χώρες κυκλοφορίας της συσκευής* (πχ όχι στην Ελλάδα). Έτσι αναφέρει στο manual τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γελάμε τώρα ή αργότερα?



To πιο καλο post μεχρι τώρα  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

Χμμμμμ , βλέπω γίναμε 

 :hahahha:

----------


## jeik

> To πιο καλο post μεχρι τώρα



Γεια σου Δημητρη  :Smile:  , περασα απο το χωριο σου το Σαββατοκυριακο (Περιστερι  :Smile: ), εβγαλα και μια φωτο μιας Dominator (3/4λ) για CB που πηρε το ματι μου σε μια διασταυρωση  :Rolleyes: .

Για να πουμε του στραβου το δικιο , εψαξα κι εγω για αυτο το κινητο και ειδα οτι δεν διατιθεται στην Ελλαδα με πομπο FM , απο τους επισημους αντιπροσωπους.Μαλιστα ειχα βαλει  και το βιντεο που παρουσιαζει αυτη τη λειτουργια.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E9%ED%E7%F4%EF

----------


## electrifier

Από το manual:

_FM transmitter
About the FM transmitter
The availability of this feature may vary by country.
At the time of printing, the FM transmitter part of
this equipment is intended to be used in the
following countries: Belgium, Czech Republic,
Denmark, Estonia, Finland, Germany, Iceland,
Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Norway, Portugal,
Romania, Slovenia, Spain, Switzerland, Sweden,
and the United Kingdom. For the latest information
and the list of non-European countries where the
FM transmitter can be used, see www.nseries.com/
fmtransmitter. Before using the feature in a foreign
country, see www.nseries.com/fmtransmitter to
check if use is permitted.
With the FM transmitter, you can play songs in your
device through any compatible FM receiver, such as
a car radio or a home stereo system.
The operating distance of the FM transmitter is up
to a maximum of 3 metres (10 feet). The
transmission may be subject to interference due to
obstructions, such as walls, other electronic devices,
or from public radio stations. The FM transmitter
may cause interference to nearby FM receivers
operating on the same frequency. To avoid
interference, always search for a free FM frequency
on the receiver before using the FM transmitter.
The FM transmitter cannot be used at the same time
as the FM radio of your device.
The operating frequency range of the transmitter is
from 88.1 to 107.9 MHz._

FM transmitter για τα nseries, νομιμότητα:
http://europe.nokia.com/get-support-...m-transmission

Προφανώς η NOKIA είναι νομικά καλυμμένη (ακόμα κι αν διατίθεται η λειτουργία), δεν είναι ανόητοι οι κατασκευαστές των κινητών, όπως προλογίζει ο θεματογράφος του topic. Ακόμα προσέξτε πως ούτως ή άλλως, αναφέρει πως η εμβέλεια του πομπού είναι το πολύ 3 μέτρα. Τέλος είναι προφανές πως δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να επέμβεις σε μια οποιαδήποτε συσκευή (όχι πως θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις σε ένα κινητό, αλλά λέμε τώρα) και να τη μετατρέψεις σε κάτι παράνομο, δε φταίει ο κατασκευαστής της συσκευής γι αυτό, εσένα θα τρέχουν. Πόσο μυαλό θέλει?

Υ.Γ. Εννοείται πως προσέξαμε το νόμο που παρέθεσε ο sigmacom.

----------


## weather1967

> Γεια σου Δημητρη  , περασα απο το χωριο σου το Σαββατοκυριακο (Περιστερι ), εβγαλα και μια φωτο μιας Dominator (3/4λ) για CB που πηρε το ματι μου σε μια διασταυρωση .
> 
> Για να πουμε του στραβου το δικιο , εψαξα κι εγω για αυτο το κινητο και ειδα οτι δεν διατιθεται στην Ελλαδα με πομπο FM , απο τους επισημους αντιπροσωπους.Μαλιστα ειχα βαλει και το βιντεο που παρουσιαζει αυτη τη λειτουργια.
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E9%ED%E7%F4%EF



Καλα βρε συ ηρθες απο το χωριο μας και δεν εστελνες κανα προσωπικο να βρεθουμε για κανα καφε ?  :Sad: 
Οσο για τις κεραιες εδω στα δυτικα προαστεια εχουν την τιμητικη τους .
Καθε τετραγωνο και μια διαφορετικη κεραια σχεδον  :Smile: .
Ειδα Δημητρη εσυ το ειχες ψαξει απο περισσυ το θεμα,τελικα ομως τζιφος εδω στην Ελλαδα δεν επιτρεπουμε mw ,μονο απο KW και πανω επιτρέπονται ελευθερα . :Biggrin:

----------


## lynx

οποτε λοιπον στην Ελλαδα για την περιοχη 87.5-108MHz FM δεν επιτρεπεται η χρηση απο μη αδιουχους συσκευων που εχουν ισχυ μεγαλυτερη απο 50nW και προφανως η αρμοδια υπηρεσια του κρατους ειναι ενημερη και δεν επιτρεπει την νομιμη εισαγωγη κινητων με τετοιες λειτουργιες γιατι μαλλον δεν συμορφωνονται με τους κανονισμους της EETT (?)

billos1989 απο οσα υποθηκαν ειναι φανερο ποσο εγκυρα ηταν οσα οπως αναφερεις σου ειπαν ρητα οι δικαστες οι οποιοι κατεχουν και τον νομο βεβαιως.. βεβαιως..  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

...ετσι πιστευω σου λυθηκαν και οι οποιες αποριες σου.

----------


## jeik

θα  τα  πουμε  συντομα , θα  ξαναπερασω  100%  και  θα  κανω  κληση  προς  οποιονδηποτε  '' ακουει και  θελει  να  δωσει  απαντηση'' για  καφε  
!!!!!!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lastid

Μια χαρά καλυμμένη νομικά τη βρίσκουμε λοιπόν τη Nokia στην Ελλάδα.
Πάντως, κακώς επιμένουμε ότι η εμβέλεια είναι μικρή και άρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το  πρώτο post του Βασίλη ήταν ακριβώς αυτό το θέμα ("απαγορεύεται η εκπομπή όση και αν είναι η εμβέλεια" κατηγορηματικά).

----------


## billos1989

ακριβως...ο λογος που ξεκινησα το ποστ ηταν γιατι απο εκπρωσοπο υποτιθεται του νομου ελαβα αυτην την απαντηση αλλα στην ουσια ουτε ιδιος μαλλον γνωριζε τον νομο...α ρε ελλαδαρα...τεσπα ευχαριστω τους φιλους που εψαξαν και βρηκαν τι ακριβως ισχυει και μας το ειπαν...την καλημερα μου!

ααα το καλυτερο ειναι οταν ανοιγεις την εφαρμογη στο νοκια σου λεει:  η εκπομπη στα fm ξεκινησε!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: μολις το ειδα λεω ωραια απο που μιλαμε να δωσουμε τηλεφωνο στον κοσμο να μας παρει για αφιερωσεις!!! :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## electrifier

> ...ο λογος που ξεκινησα το ποστ



Άμα τον καταλάβεις να τον πεις και σε εμάς να ξέρουμε..





> απο εκπρωσοπο υποτιθεται του νομου ελαβα αυτην την απαντηση αλλα στην ουσια ουτε ιδιος μαλλον γνωριζε τον νομο



Ναι, ναι, σίγουρα, δε γνώριζε...  :hahahha: 

Αϊντεεεε...  :Bored:

----------


## billos1989

κατσε διαβασε το απο την αρχη αν δεν καταλαβαινεις...πως πρεπει να το πω???λολα να ενα μηλο!!!!!στο δικαστηριο μου ειπαν:απαγορευεται η εκπομπη ανεξαρτητου εμβελειας-ισχυος!!!!τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?????λολα φαε το μηλο!!!! :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## nveli

> κατσε διαβασε το απο την αρχη αν δεν καταλαβαινεις...πως πρεπει να το πω???λολα να ενα μηλο!!!!!στο δικαστηριο μου ειπαν:απαγορευεται η εκπομπη ανεξαρτητου εμβελειας-ισχυος!!!!τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?????λολα φαε το μηλο!!!!



λάθος στα είπαν οι δικαστές ή το δικαστήριο σου έγινε πριν από την 24/8/2008, σύμφωνα με την κοινή απόφαση 38960/1619 (ΦΕΚΒ'1979) που τροποποιεί την  κοινή απόφαση 17225/655 (ΦΕΚΒ΄399) οι εκπομπές μικρής εμβέλειας την μπάντα των FM είναι νόμιμες. Προφανώς ο δικός σου εξοπλισμός ήταν εκτός των προδιαγραφών μικρής εμβέλειας όπως δυο φορές ανέφερε ο sigmacom (50nw). 


38960/1619 (ΦΕΚΒ'1979)
E27 α. Στις ζώνες συχνοτήτων 87,5−108 ΜΗz, 863−865ΜΗz και 1795−1800 MHz επιτρέπεται χωρίς άδεια η λειτουργία συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις διατάξεις του π.δ. 44/2002, τη ΣύστασηERC/REC 70−03 και την απόφαση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής 2006/771/ΕΚ όπως τροποποιήθηκε από την 2008/432/ΕΚ και χρησιμοποιούνται για ασύρματες ακουστικές εφαρμογές.

----------


## billos1989

ευχαριστω πολυ nveli  για τις πληροφοριες σου...και για τον κοπο σου να ψαξεις!!!!ο δικος μου εξοπλισμος ηταν ουτοςηαλλος εκτος προδιαγραφων..απλα ειχα κανει και αυτην την ερωτηση...ναι το δικαστηριο μου ηταν μαρτιο 2007....!!!το θεμα θεωρω οτι εκλεισε αφου απαντηθηκαν ολες οι ερωτησεις!επισης να ζητησω συγνωμη για το επιθετικο μου υφος αλλα στην θεση μου οποιοσδηποτε ειχε δικαστει για αυτο το θεμα και εβλεπε πομπους και σε κινητα θα αναρωτιοταν....καλημερα!

----------


## electrifier

Μια χαρά σου τα είπαν. Τα 50*n*W ισχύος, κάτι σαν "διαρροή" είναι για συσκευές που δεν προορίζονται για πομποί στη ραδιοφωνική μπάντα των FM. Ουσιαστικά δεν επιτρέπεται κανένας πομπός. Για να πιάσει κάτι ακόμα και στα 3 μέτρα χρειάζεται μερικά mW (100άδες φορές το νόμιμο όριο). Επιπλέον εσύ πήγες εκεί με το "τέρας" προφανώς και γι αυτό δικαζόσουν.



Λόλα το μήλο ξέρεις τί να το κάνεις.  :hahahha:

----------


## lynx

> στην θεση μου οποιοσδηποτε ειχε δικαστει για αυτο το θεμα και εβλεπε πομπους και σε κινητα θα αναρωτιοταν....καλημερα!



 
ηταν εμφανες απο το προτο σου ποστ γιατι ανοιξες το τοπικ.. ομως δεν εγινε αντιλυπτο απο ολους.  :Unsure:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## antonis_p

> τα εχω με το κρατος και με ορισμενους εδω μεσα που θελουν να τηρουν το γραμμα του νομου χωρις στην ουσια να ξερουν και οι ιδιοι τι *σκατα λεει αυτος ο νομος..δηλαδη εγω με ενα νοκια ν85 ειμαι πειρατης????????*σιγουρα ειμαι!!!!!!!!!



αυτό το nokia έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί με rf amplifier ή κεραία;

η ερώτησή σου είναι σαν να λες: "το όριο ειναι 100km/h, είμαι παράνομος ή νόμιμος αν παω με 101km/h?" Είναι προφανής τόσο η απάντηση όσο και οι συνέπειες της παρανομίας σου, γιατί πάντα σημασία έχουν και τα μεγέθη.

----------


## billos1989

> αυτό το nokia έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί με rf amplifier ή κεραία;
> 
> η ερώτησή σου είναι σαν να λες: "το όριο ειναι 100km/h, είμαι παράνομος ή νόμιμος αν παω με 101km/h?" Είναι προφανής τόσο η απάντηση όσο και οι συνέπειες της παρανομίας σου, γιατί πάντα σημασία έχουν και τα μεγέθη.



δεν μπορω να καταλαβω για ποιο λογο συνεχιζετε και λετε ολοι τα ιδια και τα ιδια...σας ειπα 2 φορες οτι οι απαντησεις δοθηκαν και το θεμα τελειωσε....και ξαναλεω μου ειχαν πει οτι απαγορευεται η εκπομπη...τελικα ο νομος εχει αλλαξει και επιτρεπεται μεσα σε ενα οριο ισχυος....οκ....τελος!!!!!

----------


## antonis_p

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω για ποιο λογο συνεχιζετε και λετε ολοι τα ιδια και τα ιδια...σας ειπα 2 φορες οτι οι απαντησεις δοθηκαν και το θεμα τελειωσε....και ξαναλεω μου ειχαν πει οτι απαγορευεται η εκπομπη...τελικα ο νομος εχει αλλαξει και επιτρεπεται μεσα σε ενα οριο ισχυος....οκ....τελος!!!!!



εφόσον σε ενοχλούν τυχόν απαντήσεις, πες σε έναν moderator να το κλείσει να μην σε ζαλίζουμε.

----------


## billos1989

δεν με ενοχλουν οι απαντησεις....διαβασε καλυτερα τι λεω...απλα ειναι χαζο να λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια..

----------


## xifis

πιστευω ειναι σωστο να μπορουμε βασει προσωπικου στοιχειου να ξεχωρισουμε 2 πραματα κ εν προκειμενω,τη βροχη απτις ψιχαλες.οταν λεει "ανεξαρτητως ισχυος" προφανως εχει στο μυαλο του ενα νουμερο που μπορει να φανει ικανο κ χρησιμο να κανει εκπομπη σε μεγαλη εκταση.οχι μονο να εκπεμψει μεσα σε ακτινα 1 μετρου!εντος εκπαιδευτικων ιδρυματων παλι η χρηση πομποδεκτων αν δε κανω λαθος ειναι νομιμη,αφου προκειται για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους.

κατα συνεπεια ενα κινητο,ενα fm modulator αφου το χρησιμοποιεις για τη δικη σου διευκολυνση,δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να δημιουργει προβλημα.προβλημα 8α ειχαμε αν η εκπομπη ηταν ικανη να επηρεασει τον γειτονα,κ οποιονδηποτε αλλον που δε φταιει.

----------


## sakis13

Μια ιστορια θα σας πω...........


Το 1987-88 ειχε ερθει η α..............α και μου κατεσχεσε τα μηχανιματα τοτε μου πηραν ολα , μαλιστα τοτε το ειχε μαθει και ο τοπικοσ δημος και μου ειπε αν μπορω να φτιαξω ενα δημοτικο ραδιοφωνο και τουσ απαντισα οτι τα μηχανιματα μου τα κατασχεσαν τοτες μου ειπαν μην ανησειχεις θα το αναλαβουμε εμεις και οντοσ τα πηρε ο δημος και τα λειτουγει εδω και χρονια σαν δημοτικο ραδιοφωνο. Και λυπον ποιοι ειναι οι νομοι και για ποιους {αμα εχει μεσοοοοον ολα γινοντε τελικα.}

----------


## billos1989

> Μια ιστορια θα σας πω...........
> 
> 
> Το 1987-88 ειχε ερθει η α..............α και μου κατεσχεσε τα μηχανιματα τοτε μου πηραν ολα , μαλιστα τοτε το ειχε μαθει και ο τοπικοσ δημος και μου ειπε αν μπορω να φτιαξω ενα δημοτικο ραδιοφωνο και τουσ απαντισα οτι τα μηχανιματα μου τα κατασχεσαν τοτες μου ειπαν μην ανησειχεις θα το αναλαβουμε εμεις και οντοσ τα πηρε ο δημος και τα λειτουγει εδω και χρονια σαν δημοτικο ραδιοφωνο. Και λυπον ποιοι ειναι οι νομοι και για ποιους* {αμα εχει μεσοοοοον ολα γινοντε τελικα.}*



 :OK:  :OK:  :OK:

----------


## kostas197180s

Αν πας στο γερμανό πουλάει πομπό fm transmitter με 25 ευρώ. Με μπαταρίες πιάνει 20 μέτρα, με τροφοδοτικό στα 50 μέτρα. Πουλιέται νόμιμα!

----------


## WIZARD

> Αν πας στο γερμανό πουλάει πομπό fm transmitter με 25 ευρώ. Με μπαταρίες πιάνει 20 μέτρα, με τροφοδοτικό στα 50 μέτρα. Πουλιέται νόμιμα!



αμα βρεις καμια φωτογραφια απο τον πομπό fm που πουλαει ο γερμανος,
βαλτην να την δουμε

----------


## gRooV

Το θέμα κλειδώνεται, φαίνεται ότι ολες οι απαντήσεις δόθηκαν σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα. Επίσης θα γίνει επεξεργασία και στον τίτλο γιατί είναι προκλητικός.

----------

